# Bourkes Parakeet Nesting Journal



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

In addition to fish, I keep a few cages of birds. The Bourkes Parakeets have been mating, so I added a nest box. The first egg appeared last Friday, December 2nd, and now there are two. I will continue to post pictures as things happen.

The parents:









Two pictures from a webcam hidden inside the nest box. (Video to come if I get around to posting on youtube.)


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Thats so cool


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

that's cool, Tom, I didn't realize you had birds too. Bourke's are sweet.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute! Bourques are fairly quiet, right?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Keri said:


> Aww so cute! Bourques are fairly quiet, right?


 Yes, thats why I chose them. Budgies have a more outgoing personality, but can be very loud. Bourkes are very quiet and peaceful. Out of nesting season, they get along well with finches. This male used to be buddies with a Society Finch, who was always begging food from the parakeets mouth.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

December 8: The last three days have seen two more eggs laid. The female is nearly always on the eggs, coming out several times a day for only 2 or 3 minutes a time. The male feeds her in the nest box.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

This is fascinating, Tom!! And the eggs are so perfect-looking and translucent (a little bit like ping pong balls in the photos). I didn't realize at first when I saw the title of the thread that this was your journal about your own parakeets. I look forward to seeing the other photos.

Did you build their house? Do they live indoors? Can they fly around your room? I see the opening in the wall but I don't know if it leads to freedom or to another room. How did you get your camera in there?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought the nest box. The birds are in a large cage in my living room. (see picture below) Unfortunately, I can't let them fly around the room because they're just too hard to catch. The opening leads to the cage. The camera is mounted upside down and peeks in through a little window cut into the box, which is why any movies I wind up posting will be upside down.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Egg number four was laid on Monday the 12th. If the eggs are fertile, the first chick should appear next week, but I'm not optimistic. The eggs seem a bit clear, which is a bad sign. When held up to a light, good eggs are opaque and bad ones are clear. But I don't want to disturb the mother to find out for sure. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

December 22: Still four eggs. If any are fertile, there will be a chick anytime between now and New Years. Meanwhile, here is a video of mom being fed by dad.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Super cooooool  May be one day I will give in to my girls for birds. Already loosening my resistance to turtles.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

nice very cool


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

January 2, 2012: Past due for the last egg to hatch, so I was going chase the female off the eggs. But, she left the nest of her own accord on Jan 1. (I guess her New Years resolution was NOT to be a better mom.)

All 4 eggs were clear (infertile), so there will be no babies this time. I took the nest box away to give her a rest before trying again.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, too bad! But she does seem like a very good mom, looked after them until there was no hope. (Unlike my Bolivian rams, who seem to snack on their brood.... unless it's the banjo cat that gets them.) 

Your setup is so thoughtfully done. You've made a lot of space for them. Do you belong to a parakeet forum, too?

I found this thread quite educational. I've never seen parakeet eggs before. They're so round!


----------

